# E-Bike cassette....?



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

I know nothing about e-bikes.
What's the difference between a standard and e-bike 10 speed cassette? 
Will an e-bike cassette fit on a normal (Hope Pro2) 10 speed freehub?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

The only ebike specific drivetrain I'm aware of is SRAM's, it's cassette is 1x specific and 8 speed with thicker cogs and chain to accommodate the higher torque of a motor + rider. It would fit on any wheel with a XD driver.

https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/xg-899-e-block-cassette


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Sep 2, 2013)

This is what I stumbled upon yesterday, page 21:
http://www.sunrace.com/files/catalogues/SunRace 2016-2017.pdf

Was wondering if perhaps it was a harder wearing cassette than a normal one, as if that's the case it could make a nice addition to the steel chainring I just bought.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i ride sram gx mech xx1 chain and the shimano 11-46 cassette on a Levo, works fine.


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

Both my bikes came with standard Shimano cassettes. I upgraded my hybrid to an XTR 10 speed cassette. I don't seen the need to upgrade the cassette on the Powerfly yet, time will tell.

I did upgrade the derailleur on the XM700+ after the first miss shift in the middle of an intersection full of traffic.

It will be interesting to see how long these components work with all of this extra stress.

jeff


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

Harryman said:


> The only ebike specific drivetrain I'm aware of is SRAM's, it's cassette is 1x specific and 8 speed with thicker cogs and chain to accommodate the higher torque of a motor + rider. It would fit on any wheel with a XD driver.
> 
> https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/xg-899-e-block-cassette


No. Quite the opposite. 
SRAM's XG-899 E-BLOCK cassette is *non-XD* driver compatible.

Also should be mentioned that the brief description on the SRAM website says that it is machined from tool steel, and is case hardened. They are not specific about the steel alloy used, but tool steel is generally alloyed for toughness and longer wear. Case hardening is a process that should provide good wear characteristics by hardening the outer surface and a shallow depth of substrate, leaving material at deeper depths softer, less brittle, more tough.

I suspect that this cassette and derailleur may be very well suited to e-bike application.


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

Found this video on YouTube... In the video, Henrik Braedt, a Sr. Design Engineer in the advanced development group at SRAM, provides some information about the design and function of SRAM's XG899 E-BLOCK, 11-48t, 8-speed cassette in his discussion of SRAM's EX1 product line, designed for use on mountain e-bikes.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Part of the design of E-bike specific gear sets is the gear spacing. You can get away with a higher percentage gear gap when electric assist is in play. Probably not the best spacing for a human powered bike.


----------

